# ISO Games



## sportsautographs1 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I recently burned a copy of one of my games I own Call of Duty.  It is now an ISO file.  I can't figure out how to make it play without the disc now.  Can anyone help?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## canuck (Dec 19, 2004)

you need a virtual disk drive. Nero and alcohol120 have vitual drives that can load an iso and play it as if it were a disk. Alcohol120 is available for free here:  http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?qt=alcohol&tg=dl-20


----------



## sportsautographs1 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Alcohol 120*

How does Alcohol 120 work?  I found the ISO image of the game on my system.  Do I need to burn a copy of this to a dvd or will it just play as an emulation?  If so, how do you accomplish this?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## GeeZer3545 (Dec 22, 2004)

The best software to use is Daemon Tools. This is an emulator that also bypasses things like Safelock or Laserlock.

All you do is right click the icon in your system tray and mount the image file. This can be an ISO, BIN, CUE, IMG, CCD and loads more.

If you need any help, just drop me a PM and I will walk and talk you through the process.

Laterz


----------



## Maurik (Dec 22, 2004)

sportsautographs1 said:
			
		

> How does Alcohol 120 work?  I found the ISO image of the game on my system.  Do I need to burn a copy of this to a dvd or will it just play as an emulation?  If so, how do you accomplish this?
> 
> Thanks, Bill



Right click the file in Alc120% and select to mount it to the virtual drive, or select burn image wizard, either way you can play the copy of the game


----------



## Praetor (Dec 25, 2004)

> The best software to use is Daemon Tools. This is an emulator that also bypasses things like Safelock or Laserlock.


Although to do an oldschool emulation of SecurROM u'll need a BWA/RMPS file 




> or select burn image wizard, either way you can play the copy of the game


Not so simple -- youll need an optical drive capable of powering through cd protection schemes


----------



## vanp1992 (Dec 25, 2004)

> Not so simple -- youll need an optical drive capable of powering through cd protection schemes



Theres no point of wating a month for making an image of a cd without cd drive that bypasses the powerful cd *encryptions*


----------



## SlothX311 (Dec 25, 2004)

if you have Alcohol 120% you can create and mount .iso files, and other image files.  The thing is some games just simply will not work as an image file, i.e. diablo, wont register the disk; Dungeon Siege will not install with the disk but can be used to play in single player; and Warcraft III will check for the cd, but then run on the image file.  All games are different, but most have certain files that cannot be copied, sometimes 3/4 of the disk will error out when making the image, yet still work as if it were the actual disk.


----------



## sportsautographs1 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Need help*

Hi,

Okay, I tried a different method and I am running into some trouble.  I burned another one of my games Prince of Persia Sands of Times to an ISO file and then burned the ISO file to make a backup copy of the game.  I installed the game onto my computer which worked fine.  However, when I tried to run the game I got the following message:

Please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application.  I tried putting in the ISO disc 1 copy I created but it wouldn't accept it.  How do I get around this problem?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Praetor (Dec 28, 2004)

> Theres no point of wating a month for making an image of a cd without cd drive that bypasses the powerful cd *encryptions*


You wouldnt be advocating piracy now you would you? 



> The thing is some games just simply will not work as an image file, i.e. diablo, wont register the disk; Dungeon Siege will not install with the disk but can be used to play in single player; and Warcraft III will check for the cd, but then run on the image file


Well if you make a proper image dump (and you have a drive capable of doing such a dump) then yes you can do that very thing you said couldnt be done 



> All games are different, but most have certain files that cannot be copied


Only two such major protection schemes are as of yet not consumer-copyable (FYI they are tages and starforce which thankfully arent common)



> I burned another one of my games Prince of Persia Sands of Times


Oi that should be fun ... SafeDisk 3.15 .,.. a toughie



> to an ISO file and then burned the ISO file to make a backup copy of the game. I installed the game onto my computer which worked fine. However, when I tried to run the game I got the following message:


The simple fact that you said ISO already tells me what your problem is gonna be. ISO files are Mode1 with 2048 bytes/sector -- except [protected] CDs actually are Mode1 with 2352 bytes/sector -- so right off the bat you're not making a proper backup and the game will ask for a CD. (before anyone suggests.... just because BIN/CUE is Mode1 2352 doesnt mean its up to the task of backing up SD3.15 -- which it isnt ... consider MDF/MDS or BWT/BWA for that)



> Please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application. I tried putting in the ISO disc 1 copy I created but it wouldn't accept it. How do I get around this problem?


Phrophetic.


----------



## sportsautographs1 (Dec 28, 2004)

*OK, but what does that all mean?*

First question, can I run the ISO file I created with any software on the market for this game?  If not, what format do I need to create it in and what software do I use?  

Thanks, Bill

P. S.-  No I would never advocate piracy.


----------



## talfarlow (Jan 19, 2005)

*Multiple CD images on standalone bootable DVD*

Hi,
I usually mount my CD images using some software similar to Daemon Tools and it works great. My next goal is burning several CD images into a data DVD and include some sort of interactive menu to select which image to mount each time the DVD boots. But I'd need this autorun-type tool which could also handle the images itself, thus not needing to lean on Daemon Tools or so. Any suggestions?
Thanks!
James


----------



## red onion (Jan 19, 2005)

talfarlow said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I usually mount my CD images using some software similar to Daemon Tools and it works great. My next goal is burning several CD images into a data DVD and include some sort of interactive menu to select which image to mount each time the DVD boots. But I'd need this autorun-type tool which could also handle the images itself, thus not needing to lean on Daemon Tools or so. Any suggestions?
> Thanks!
> James


I like your idea of burning several ISOs onto a DVD, that would save disc juggling, but I am not sure about the menu system. Daemon tools is pretty straightforward.
Sportsautographs1: Install Daemon tools, It is free. From the Tray icon, right-click---Virtual CD---Device--Mount Image and then browse to your ISO. That will tell the comp that that disc is mounted, and you can play your game. 
Assuming of course that you have a copy of the original disc, otherwise it would be piracy. Daemon tools is just a time saver, and it prevents discs from getting scratched.


----------



## d.sanders (Jan 20, 2005)

People..................

why so hard damn.........
what you would want to do is create ISO file on to your hard drive. than download Deamon Tools al www.download.com and instal that. while installing it will ask you if you'd like to make a virtual drive. say yes and select 1 drive.

after installing deamon wil restart your computer. back online you'll see deamon in your program's

Select that you would like to MOUNT a drive, than select the iso file.

now when you open " my computer " you'll see an extra cd/dvd drive. open it and you will see its like you open the origional cd. 

if the error of "NO CD" stil accurs, go to www.cracks.am and look for a NO CD crack for your game.

other site could be www.crackz.ws of www.astalavista.com

daniel


----------



## red onion (Jan 20, 2005)

d.sanders said:
			
		

> People..................
> 
> why so hard damn.........
> what you would want to do is create ISO file on to your hard drive. than download Deamon Tools al www.download.com and instal that. while installing it will ask you if you'd like to make a virtual drive. say yes and select 1 drive.
> ...


www.cracks.am is a notorious site for trojans stay away from it at all costs


----------



## Eiremax (Jan 20, 2005)

You can open and also create ISO archives with WINRAR

www.rarlabs.com


----------



## NovaTiger (Jan 22, 2005)

What are Safelock and Laserlock?


----------

